# Who has some rare corie pics?



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Barbatus








Robustus








Black Aeneus








Burgessi


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW! Very nice pictures and what is that first cory?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The 1st corie is a Barbatus PC...the names are up there (in small print).


----------



## Cup (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I want one lol


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

the robustus kinda looks like a panda cory a little..i have 2 albino, and 2 peppered corys.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Im so jealous now all I have is a Albino Cory.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nothing wrong with albino corys.theyre like mini marshmellows


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

albinos are so cool... i have 3 on my 29 gals tank..they are crzy always chasing each other...


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*New Corydoras Specie*

Greetings. Here is a new Cory. Currently being listed as Corydoras teniente. It wil be officially named in December. I've had quite a few Corys, but this fish has really become a favorite, very quickly. - Frank


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Frank
Looks like i got some competition now! 

-Marty


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool. Looks a little like a Zygatus corie. But it has a blotch instead of the full stripe.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Man thats awesome clarity, what type of cam do you use?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Im so jealous now all I have is a Albino Cory.


I have four albinos, but now I want more cories. Any one have any good pictures of Swartch's cories?
There was some pandas for sale near me, but I'm paying paying $3.50 for one fish either


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Camera Info*



Osiris said:


> Man thats awesome clarity, what type of cam do you use?


Hi Marty. Thanks for the kind words. I use a Canon 1Ds, a Canon 100mm macro lens, 2 Canon 550EX flash units. I shoot in a 2.5 USG tank with one flash overhead and one in front at 45 degree angle. Thanks, again. - Frank


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I know these aren't rare cories.... But the pictures came out good, so I thought i'd throw em on.


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Adjusted Levels ONLY!*



SpoiledFishies said:


> I know these aren't rare cories.... But the pictures came out good, so I thought i'd throw em on.


Try these on for size. - Frank


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of cute little Habrosus cories...or Hastatus? I will be hopefully getting some of these guys in the near future. I know they aren't rare, but you don't find them at every LFS.


----------

